# what rod holder?



## 00 mod (Dec 30, 2010)

What rod holder do you use on your tin for transport and to hold your rods while fishing?
Jeff


----------



## PartsMan (Dec 30, 2010)

I would like to know the same.

The back of the truck and bottom of the boat doesn't work that great for me.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 30, 2010)

I keep my rods on my front deck - while in transport and on the water. I can carry 8-9 rods with no problems, and I don't get any tangles

I use these to keep them in place - https://www.basspro.com/Rod-Saver-Poly-Rod-Strap/product/74370/-1218202


----------



## pharaoh2 (Dec 30, 2010)

I use a pair of these while fishing:







I used to keep rods in them on the highway too, but I think I caught a rock from a passing vehicle. My favorite rod busted a line guide. Not sure exactly how it happened, but it's toast. I have marine carpet in the bed of my truck to protect rods and I made a tube for my 6.5 foot Clarus one piece. I drive a short box, crew cab Canyo. The bed is too short for the rod but it will fit at an angle. I put two hooks on the top of the box at each corner and used a piece of PVC with eyelets that hang from the hooks. It's cut to allow the reel to hang below. I built it last winter but never did use it.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Dec 30, 2010)

I use rod savers. They make special ones for this application that have rubber holders to hold the rods in a horizontal position.











They are the Rod Saver SM6 (sidemount). They come on either 4,6,8, or 10 rod setups. They are very nice and install isn't too bad.


----------



## malaki (Jan 2, 2011)

https://www.hillsrodholders.com/category.php?id_category=27 
this is what i use for catfishing. good quality and an unbeatable price. be sure to get the 4 hole mounts.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Best rod holders for fishing are Driftmasters, hands down.


----------



## 00 mod (Jan 3, 2011)

I was referring more about what dixie posted! Rod holders that store your rods on the sides!
Jeff


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 3, 2011)

00 mod said:


> I was referring more about what dixie posted! Rod holders that store your rods on the sides!
> Jeff



buy here:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...w?ie=UTF8&qid=1294067860&sr=8-1&condition=new


----------



## 00 mod (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link dixie, but for what I need, I can only put rods in the holder in one direction! Would really like a holder than can accommodate 5 rods all facing the same direction!
Jeff

PS- If anyone knows where I can get the rugged gear freedom rod holders I will buy them all!(5)


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 3, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> 00 mod said:
> 
> 
> > I was referring more about what dixie posted! Rod holders that store your rods on the sides!
> ...



dixie,
I was thinking of adding some rod storage too. I like the velcro strap support. Should help them stay in place when riding down the hwy, but will the rods fall out of place when the strap is removed?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 3, 2011)

The rubber band style rodsaver is a lot better than the velcro style. Not only does it open easier, it doesn't catch hooks and it doesn't pick up dirt/debris. Oh, and when a small mouth craps on it, that stain won't come out :roll:


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 3, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> The rubber band style rodsaver is a lot better than the velcro style. Not only does it open easier, it doesn't catch hooks and it doesn't pick up dirt/debris. Oh, and when a small mouth craps on it, that stain won't come out :roll:



dyeguy,
sounds good, but I couldn't find it. I searched Cabelas already.


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 3, 2011)

I use driftmaster rod holder for trolling and my PT175 came with a large rubber tie down type strap that i use for in transit/towing.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 3, 2011)

i haven't mounted my travel holders yet,but my trolling holders mount thru my oar locks,with a scotty flyrod holder on each side.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 3, 2011)

Um no they ate not the beat rod holders in the world but they do the job for me. But yeah dyeguy is right the rubberband style ones are better. If u can mix the two then these rod holders would be awesome. I personally love them and think they look great.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 4, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> Um no they ate not the beat rod holders in the world but they do the job for me. But yeah dyeguy is right the rubberband style ones are better. If u can mix the two then these rod holders would be awesome. I personally love them and think they look great.



Yea, I guess there's no perfect solution. I still haven't seen the rubberband type mentioned.

Right now I have 3-4 rods just sitting on the floor. If I took a buddy along there would be more clutter. So I need some sort of rod storage. Btw, you did a great job with your build. Very clean and the rod storage does look great. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 4, 2011)

Here were the kind I WAS after but CANNOT find them. They are are in a friend's tinboat that I used to borrow before I bought mine. I know for a fact that some of the new bass tracker boats at Bass Pro have this style. I tried to get in touch with the factory but could not figure out how. These are the kind you want. They are adjustible and hold the rids in there no problems! plus you dont have to deal with a strap:


----------



## 00 mod (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes that is the kind I am looking for! If anyone knows something similar that would work, please let me know!
Jeff


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 4, 2011)

see this is out of the Bass Tracker Pro Angler 16:






https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/forum/images.cfm?boat=3318

maybe you can contact them somehow though a local dealer


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 4, 2011)

look for a small 12" or so bungee cord, and a small eye bolt or clasp, at wally world, auto parts store, etc., I got a spare rubber band/bungee type rod holder/tie down at bass pro a while back. Has a small plate to attach one end to the floor and a small hook that attaches to the floor, just stretch the bungee and done.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 4, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> see this is out of the Bass Tracker Pro Angler 16:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd like to know where to get some like that too.


Also, does anyone sell the rod tubes individually.
I know I could just use PVC pipes, but those have an edge, whereas the PVC pipe will not.


----------



## redbug (Jan 4, 2011)

you can get the inserts at a golf store get the tubes that they use in the bag they will work fine
you can also sand the edge off of the pvc tubing


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 4, 2011)

they look an awful lot like the tool hangers you get at a hardware store.maybe a simple mod?


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 4, 2011)

Bad idea, so I deleted my post.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have Berkley Rod Racks mounted in my boat. They work great.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 5, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone tried these on their boat?...

https://www.amazon.com/Rapala-Lock-Hold-Rod-Rack/dp/B001NXC7KO


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's a concept I drew-up (is that real word?) to install in my boat and might get around to making it one day :roll: . The most rods we ever have in the boat are 3, _maybe_ 4. Notice there are no dimensions to it yet, as it's still in the "thought" stage, lol.





(A bungy-cord type retainer will be used to hold the rods in)


----------



## 00 mod (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok, I got in touch with the tracker parts center here in Memphis, and I found out that you can order the rod holder mount found on the tracker pro 16/165! The parts are called Rod Holder mount(7.10 each) and the rod clips(2.64 each) You can also order the tubes, but can get them cheaper at a golf store! The number to the Tracker boat parts is (901)388-7268

Jeff


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sweet. Thanks for the info, Jeff.


----------



## devilmutt (Jan 6, 2011)

00 mod said:


> What rod holder do you use on your tin for transport and to hold your rods while fishing?
> Jeff



This is what I like to use, while it is one of a kind I do have the matching right hand version. Sorry, they are not for sale, but they are available to rent. You pay the shipping cost to your open water destination.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 6, 2011)

Waterwings said:


> Here's a concept I drew-up (is that real word?) to install in my boat and might get around to making it one day :roll: . The most rods we ever have in the boat are 3, _maybe_ 4. Notice there are no dimensions to it yet, as it's stiull in the "thought" stage, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a thought for you. I am teaching a drafting class at a local community college. I have access to a CAM machind. I can design that part for you and "print" it out in ABS plastic (Very hard durable stuff, and paintable). If you would like, I can turn this into a project for my students and you get a product out of the ordeal. up to you


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jan 6, 2011)

I keep mine on the front deck during transport. I went ultra-cost saving and attached two mini-bungees right to the deck (one at the bow and one at the middle of the boat) to secure the rods. While fishing, I am usually using my rods so no storage needed during the outing. Just transport to and from.

You can see my setup on my mod link at the bottom. I think the rod bungees are on the 2nd page.


----------



## gtodd (Feb 9, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> Here were the kind I WAS after but CANNOT find them. They are are in a friend's tinboat that I used to borrow before I bought mine. I know for a fact that some of the new bass tracker boats at Bass Pro have this style. I tried to get in touch with the factory but could not figure out how. These are the kind you want. They are adjustible and hold the rids in there no problems! plus you dont have to deal with a strap:



I just bought some made by moeller that look like you friends, just google: MOELLER-FISHING ROD HOLDER


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 9, 2011)

yea, those are pretty slick.
You can mount them in pairs if want. Thanks.


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 9, 2011)

Rob Saver straps - simple and inexpensive.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 9, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> Rob Saver straps - simple and inexpensive.



X2

Plus, flush with the deck and out of the way.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 9, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a concept I drew-up (is that real word?) to install in my boat and might get around to making it one day :roll: . The most rods we ever have in the boat are 3, _maybe_ 4. Notice there are no dimensions to it yet, as it's stiull in the "thought" stage, lol.
> ...



Wow, just saw this, and my apologies for the late response. I'm interested in your offer, but would have to get some measurements as soon as I can get to the boat. How thick is the ABS plastic, and what would be the ultimate costs? Thanks!


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 9, 2011)

gtodd said:


> I just bought some made by moeller that look like you friends, just google: MOELLER-FISHING ROD HOLDER



i want you to look at that CRAP, i looked for these forever. put in every combination of "fishing rod holder" in google, yahoo. etc and coulnt get a singe result or pic of those. and you have found some after i have already bought some i kinda like lol.

however, it would have cost me 60 dollars to get it to hold 4 on each side. I can hold like 6 on each side for $30


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 10, 2011)

Still trying to decide how to best mount a rod storage rack in my boat.
I don't have side walls... 






I do like Hanr3's mounting brackets (below), but I don't think I could make them. Any ideas for the unskilled?


----------



## Outdoorsman (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry no pictures (boat in winter storage) but... For those that have consul steering as does my Bass Tracker II Mod -V, I have mounted a (similar to above) rod holder that will hold the rods vertically instead of horizontally. Works ok, keeps rods out of the way and increases interior width of the boat by not having the rods there. Holds 4 rods (or more) depending on width of consul. For road travel I usually break them down (2 piece) and use twist ties to keep them together.

FOr those without consul steering, this method might also work if rod holder was mounted vertically on the front or back of the boat seat

Outdoorsman


----------



## bulldog (Feb 10, 2011)

jasper60103 said:


> Still trying to decide how to best mount a rod storage rack in my boat.
> I don't have side walls...
> 
> 
> ...



How far apart are your seats? Could you fashion up a rod locker between the seats on one side or the other?


----------



## 00 mod (May 3, 2011)

OK, so I just realized I never updated this post, when it was brought up in another post so I did the tracker rod holders! Here they are before the carpet and one after....


----------



## acabtp (May 3, 2011)

devilmutt said:


> 00 mod said:
> 
> 
> > What rod holder do you use on your tin for transport and to hold your rods while fishing?
> ...


 :LOL2: :LOL2: I have a set like that from a different manufacturer, they work well!


----------



## fireshadow (May 4, 2011)

I have Berkley Rod Racks mounted in my boat. They work great.

I used the same thing and drilled a small hole on the top and bottom to fit a little twelve in bunngy cord. Works great just need to buy another set for when I have a friend along. Imlike to keep alot of poles in the boat since i never know what I am going to target till I get to the lake.


----------



## lucescoflathead (May 4, 2011)

I'm looking for a set that mount the rods vertically. I need two sets of the three. I want to use the tube type rack, however I can't find them in grey. I'll probably buy a set of white ones, then paint them.


----------



## Rick James (May 4, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> Rob Saver straps - simple and inexpensive.




I'm using the same thing on my boat as well. Keeps 6-7 rods out of the way and safe even in my small 12' boat.


----------

